# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل در شهریور

## BoskabadiHamed

سلام رفقا میشه شهریور رفت ترمیم نظام قدیم؟؟

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

نبود کسی جواب بده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.arash123

ترمیم واسه چی آخه ؟

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*جیب آموزش و پرورشو با این کارا پر نکنین!!!!!!*

----------


## mohammad1397

اگه قطعی بشه تاثیر ممکنه بشه ترمیم کردبه مدرسه بزرگسالان مراجعه کن ازشون بپرس

----------


## Dr.arash123

مسخره بازی ها رو بزارید کنار تاثیر قطعی یعنی بدبخت شدن همه داوطلب ها آخه با وجود لو رفتن سؤالات نميشه که قطعی کنن معدل رو از 99 به بعد باید قطعی شه نه 98 که همه ميدونن سوالاتش لو رفته بوده

----------


## mohammad1397

اعلام برنامه امتحانات نهایی شهریورماه کلیه رشته های متوسطه و پیش دانشگاهی - سایت تحلیلی خبری مرور نیوز

----------

